# custom stretched cruiser



## RatRodJames (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey y'all, i just figured i'd show one of the builds i'm working on for a buddy. It's a 60's 24" cantilever frame stretched in the back to fit 26" wheels. I'm taking two bikes and making one, the frame and then a 26" Electra girls bike. This is my first true "custom" build so go easy on it, the paint is gloss white with hammered metallic black hardware. For the extensions, i cut two exhaust hangers and notched them to fit the wheel, then i welded them to the frame with a couple of pieces of steel bar for reinforcing. Let me know what y'all think! it's not done yet by any means, but hope to have it up and going in a couple weeks.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 26, 2018)

updates?


----------



## RatRodJames (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes. I dont have any pics right now, but the bike is done and off to it's new owner. I will post pics as soon as i find some


----------



## RatRodJames (Apr 28, 2018)

Yes. I dont have any pics right now, but the bike is done and off to it's new owner. I will post pics as soon as i find some


----------



## RatRodJames (Apr 28, 2018)

oops didnt mean to post that three times lol


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2019)

No pics huh?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh yeah nice straight bar motorized bike in the background.


----------

